# HELP GETTING VOCALS OUT OF SUB



## ehkewley (Jul 19, 2008)

I got a new system last week and having sum troubles with sub. It hits real good but I keep getting vocals through it. How do I stop doing that?? The amp is a Clarious DPX11500. I think it puts out 2500 watts or sumthin. friend gave me a cap and I wired it to the subwoofer but it didn't do much really so I gave it back. Before anyone asks.. yes I put a fuse on the ground wire I'm not stupid lol k?

I saw the thread about someone looking for a subwoofer.. I'm looking for one as well. Friend also gave me this old 1200GTi but sounds like **** with the bass up.

thanx


----------



## OSN (Nov 19, 2008)

ehkewley said:


> I got a new system last week and having sum troubles with sub. It hits real good but I keep getting vocals through it. How do I stop doing that?? The amp is a Clarious DPX11500. I think it puts out 2500 watts or sumthin. friend gave me a cap and I wired it to the subwoofer but it didn't do much really so I gave it back. Before anyone asks.. yes I put a fuse on the ground wire I'm not stupid lol k?
> 
> I saw the thread about someone looking for a subwoofer.. I'm looking for one as well. Friend also gave me this old 1200GTi but sounds like **** with the bass up.
> 
> thanx


When you say 'with the bass up', do you mean bass control on headunit or bass boost on the amp? Try it both ways first. If they both don't sound gud, then get a new sub. I hear JL is the best evar.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Lowpass maybe?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Sounds like your sub just needs *MOAR COWBELL!*


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

plug it directly into the amp, with the cap and fuse in place

winnar winnar


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Your supposed to get vocals through it..... Why do you think they call it a "VOICE COIL"


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

ehkewley said:


> Before anyone asks.. yes I put a fuse on the ground wire I'm not stupid lol k?


You should never put a fuse on the ground wire, Only the power wire.

And did you mean the clarion dpx11500? it does 1500 at 1 or 2 ohms.

Try turning the low pas down a bit. Im not sure how high that amp can go but if it is upward to 500 hz then that is getting near vocal range.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

> Before anyone asks.. yes I put a fuse on the ground wire I'm not stupid lol k?


well, there's your problem right there...your supposed to have fuses on the speaker wire too...not just on the ground...everyone knows that...


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

Is this another F**kin sarcasm thread?


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

> Is this another F**kin sarcasm thread?


are you serious?


----------



## Sans Pants (Jul 4, 2009)

2345


----------



## kslim (Jul 12, 2009)

low pass 80 or 120 hz


----------



## ehkewley (Jul 19, 2008)

Austin said:


> Is this another F**kin sarcasm thread?


Thanks for being a good sport Austin 


How do I go about swapping a "voice coil" for a Sub coil????


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

prolly ur lowpass (either on the amp or HU) is way too high... set it at 80hz for a start


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

Well I have a serious answer to your problem

I have zero doubt that you should wire a Kanuter valve in series with you sub and your problem will be solved.

Good luck Champ.


----------



## ehkewley (Jul 19, 2008)

That fixed it... thanks freemind!


----------

